# First Case Build



## Delirious (Apr 20, 2007)

Started doing some research and kinda put a system together on newegg as a trial run to see how it would turn out.  This is what I came up with, any feedback would be helpful

Processor:AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Windsor 2.6GHz Socket AM2
MOBO: BIOSTAR TFORCE 550 Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 550
GPU: XFX PVT73GUGD3 GeForce 7600GT 256MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16
PSU: HIPER HPU-4K580-MS ATX12V v2.2 580W Power Supply
Memory: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
Optical Drive: LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with 12X DVD-RAM Write
Heat Sink: ZALMAN CNPS 9700 NT 110mm 2 Ball Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler
Case: RAIDMAX SMILODON ATX-612WB Black SECC STEEL ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Monitor: SAMSUNG 906BW Black 19" 2 ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor

I dont really plan on OCing this because I only really need to be using it for photo editing and manipulation with other common uses like music, downloading, internet, movies, and maybe a few games


----------



## ktr (Apr 20, 2007)

7900gs would be a nice upgrade, its about 30-40bucks more. around 1000-1500 points more in 3dmarks06...

Also avoid lite-on drives, they have many compatibility issues with mobos, and bsod when installing windows. 

everything else looks great.


----------



## Delirious (Apr 20, 2007)

is there a certain brand you would recommend for optical drives then?


----------



## ktr (Apr 20, 2007)

Sony, NEC, Plextor are pretty good brands...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827131035

a little more $$$ but a fantastic drive (retail)...silent, fast...made in japan...


----------

